# Common Spanish EMS phrases?



## Summit (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone have a nice document with common phrases an EMS provider would find use for when communicating with Spanish speaking patients?

I used to have some in my field booklet until it was stolen.


----------



## islandgal (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a site with some common phrases/questions.

http://www.auburn.edu/academic/liberal_arts/foreign/Spanish/Medical_terms/


----------



## SwissEMT (Oct 8, 2006)

here is a Pocket manual which I carry around which has a section dedicated to spanish phrases relevant in the prehospital setting:

http://www.amazon.com/Ems-Pocket-Pr...21/ref=pd_ybh_a_6/002-9674611-7152040?ie=UTF8

This book is INIFINITELY times better than that POS pocket manual with the blue or yellow cover.


----------



## Summit (Oct 8, 2006)

islandgal said:


> Here's a site with some common phrases/questions.
> 
> http://www.auburn.edu/academic/liberal_arts/foreign/Spanish/Medical_terms/



WAY usefull for free reference!!!! I'm going to make flash cards!!!


----------



## stridor (Oct 9, 2006)

not to be a smart@ss but Habla inglese, the  first one you should try. I started in with a guy and he just looks at me and says "Dude your spanish is horrible."


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 9, 2006)

Por qué hace no usted joder aprende a hablar inglés . 


That should do it!!!!


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 9, 2006)

I have http://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Refer...ef=sr_1_1/104-8991906-4803947?ie=UTF8&s=books <-- that book. It's been pretty useful. One of our local hospitals has a class on spanish for EMS providers that I want to take next time it comes around.

Useful stuff, especially if you're in California these days.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Oct 9, 2006)

The phrasebooks are great, but what good will they do you if you do not understand the response to your question? There are courses taught at tech or community colleges which are very helpful. Look for a "Spanish for the healthcare provider" course. It will help you with the questions AND understanding the answers, but remember not all hispanics are speaking Spanish (Castillian) they may be speaking Portugese, etc... Sound similar to the untrained ear, but they aren't interchangeable. Think in terms of English as spoken in England, and English (however *******ized) in Brooklyn. The same language technically, but worlds apart linguistically.

About the best off the cuff Spanish I can toss to you is, "Donde dolor?" literally "Where is the pain?" but I prefer, "Un cerveza mas frio por favor."


----------



## eggshen (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Summit, I stand w/ old school on that one. Take some classes or teach yourself, Spanish is fairly easy to grip and will be useful for a long time to come. Depending on how much of your pt population are Spanish speakers you could be fairly comfortable in a reasonble amount of time. Learning a another language is rewarding as well. 



Egg


----------



## Summit (Oct 10, 2006)

Probaly 10% of the population here halban solamente espanol. 

Yo hablo un poquito de espanol pero mis classes de espanol eran siete anos ago y no recuerdo mucho del vocabulario.

So what I"m looking for is a refresher to give me the vocab refresher so that I can learn as I converse. The clinic I work at has probably 75% primarily spanish speakers so I'll get practice. The more I study vocab on my own though, the faster I'll be able to progress in learning by conversing. islandgirl's link page has a lot of good stuff.


----------



## eggshen (Oct 11, 2006)

try a book called "How to learn any language", not sure of the author right now. It has loads of good tips. I filled up my iPod w/ various language instruction courses as well.

Egg


----------

